# Relabeling in Philadelphia



## michaelg (Apr 29, 2008)

I need to find a relabeling service in Philadelphia, or nearby, can anyone help me? I need to have 1,000 t-shirts relabeled.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

If New Park is close to you try Fawn Industries, Inc and Fawn Embroidery Punching Services, Inc.. They do relabeling.


----------

